# 1958 The Birth of Euroleague Basketball



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew anything interesting about the inagural season of Euroleague Basketball? I have to do an article on the subject and would welcome any suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm sure there's some historical context that'd be interesting. More to the point, I know the Harlem Globestrotters had gone on European tours a few years before that, so there might be some correlation there. Any chance you'd post a summary (or the report itself) when it's done? I'm sure a lot of people would be fascinated by it.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

believe me there is no correlation between the first season of euroleague and harlem globetrotters 
basketball was already exported to europe before the WW2 somewhere at the end of the 20ies, begining of 30ies and there were already european championships between various countries played back than.

If you need to make an article of it, i suggest you to search for content at euroleague.net, they were writing about it just a week ago or so, if I remember correctly...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Matiz said:


> believe me there is no correlation between the first season of euroleague and harlem globetrotters
> basketball was already exported to europe before the WW2 somewhere at the end of the 20ies, begining of 30ies and there were already european championships between various countries played back than.
> 
> If you need to make an article of it, i suggest you to search for content at euroleague.net, they were writing about it just a week ago or so, if I remember correctly...


They certainly were and KAS I certainly will :biggrin:

Might take a few weeks to throw together as it is a piece that counts heavily towards my grade so I want to take the utmost care naturally.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking forward to it! If you like, we can look into cross-posting it as a blog too.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

first of all, it wasn't euroleague in the beginning, but european cup. and I'd venture to guess they copied the idea from football, where similar european cup began in season 1954-55.

edit:


> L'Equipe is widely credited for birthing the idea of European club competition, first and foremost in European football (soccer). Basketball was soon to latch onto the quickly successful idea and the idea was discussed by FIBA during the 1957 European Championship in Bulgaria. FIBA Secretary General William Jones set up a Commission consisting of Borislav Stanković (SFRY), Raimundo Saporta (Spain), Robert Busnel (France), Miloslav Kriz (Czechoslovakia) and Nikolai Semashko (Soviet Union) to come up with a proposal.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiba_European_Champions_Cup_and_Euroleague_history


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Agreed. I have always thought they modeled it after the European soccer league


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

el_Diablo said:


> first of all, it wasn't euroleague in the beginning, but european cup. and I'd venture to guess they copied the idea from football, where similar european cup began in season 1954-55.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


Using Wikipedia as a source would get my *** served to me by my lecturer. A definate No-No. Thanks for the tip though about the football :biggrin:

And sure KAS I hope it's of a good enough quality to be posted in the blog section. I will be starting this in a few days so should be done by Mmmm lets say Wednesday.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Cool, especially on not using wikipedia for a real paper  Looking forward to it!


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

http://www.euroleague.net/history/50-years/main


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

el_Diablo said:


> http://www.euroleague.net/history/50-years/main


Thanks! :cheers:

Article is going to take a little longer than I expected due to my awesome procrastination techniques slowing me down.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ As long as the procrastination is awesome it's A-Ok!


----------

